# AudIo Frog GB 60 vs JBL 660gti



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

I want to know if AFgb60 is similar to JBL 660gti midbass in terms of SQ?
Does anyone have the chance to tested? 
I saw that Fs is equal.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

They are similar. GB60 frequency response is flatter.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Andy where else can you get audio frog other then crutch field ?


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

DEALER LOCATOR - AUDIOFROG


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zfpf8aph8--I.kCB-SmWi5L_E

Just zoom in on the map and you can find the closest location depending on yours.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you fellas I live in the middle of no where


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I liked the audio frog components a lot, only heard them on a demo oard so far but they did what I want out of a speaker, and quite frankly I'm considering them as a small studio monitor build just for fun.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I would love to try the GB15 and GB60. But I would have to audition it first once I decide to commit.


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

HAven;t heard the audio frogs, so can't compare but hard to go wrong with the 660GTI.

They are on sale on JBL site at the moment. 660GTI | High-quality 6 inch 2-way Component System

Wonder if they are being discontinued in favor of the 670GTI?
Looks like no more waveguide and simpler and smaller crossover on that model


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

They have been discontinued for quite some time if the info on this site is correct.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Go frogs. Done! The research and technology in these drivers in my opinion is highly underrated. 

About to get silly with some GS42's in pillars of all things if I can make em fit. I want a pair of each, starting with the GB25's. Those little jewels might get Tacoma door duty. 

And that's coming from a Danish speaker snob. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd been waiting for this thread to surface.

it appears that the recipe for success that Harman achieved in mass quantity via exclusive manufacturing in Chinese buildhouses, is to be duplicated by the Audiofrog if not as closely as possible, then to some extent parallels can be drawn...

and no doubt, if the owner of Audiofrog says the flagship 6.5" midrange is a smoother playing 660Gti, it presses me against a window of want, drool droplets left for the CSI crews to come as I prepare myself, as I plot and plan...

haha, uh, sorry. Got a little carried away there.

So what exactly did the Harman design team leave on the table, that Audiofrog was able to make use of, what did they maximize in their lot of variables that cost controls loosened up, allowed?

Are the frogs durable, can they withstand the sheer brutality of over-powering that the Gti line is known for? 

Seems like the hanging chad in the room, is how closely duplicated can you arrive to market before your former employers sink a retainer fee check in the slot at the patent infringement offices...

but with a completely new tooling on the basket and other nonpareils, safe to assume the economies of scale are in AF's favor and Andy spent time overseas with productive results in the end.

The JBL that I thought built some of the most desirable drivers in the world being improved upon by a former Harman man, makes this GB 60 driver a much higher rank on a competitor listing if indications of 670Gti is a direction, towards the bean counters and away from the state of the art.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

cajunner said:


> it appears that the recipe for success that Harman achieved in mass quantity via exclusive manufacturing in Chinese buildhouses, is to be duplicated by the Audiofrog if not as closely as possible, then to some extent parallels can be drawn...


Andy learned how to design great speakers. He found a factory that can build what he requested and perform the QC tests to verify the expected performance. They're world class speakers. They're not refreshed/optimized Harman designs.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

I haven't heard the AF, but just going by the specs and Andy's design philosophy mentioned in a few threads, I'd expect them to sound more like Scans, easy to tune and very accurate sounding.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

trumpet said:


> Andy learned how to design great speakers. He found a factory that can build what he requested and perform the QC tests to verify the expected performance. They're world class speakers. They're not refreshed/optimized Harman designs.


so, in a thread that is asking for a comparison between the two, you're saying what, they aren't comparable?

just for funsies, exchange where it says "Andy" and put in place, "Harman" and see if your post still holds water.

660Gti, world class? check.

great speakers? check.

built in China? check.

performance verified? check.

do they look the same? no, haha...

but if the guy that was around when Harman put the 660Gti out, says his speakers compare to those except that they are smoother, then I assume he's not afraid to compare them?

Then if he says they are similar, hmm... maybe not optimized, maybe not refreshed, but certainly appear to be stood up against the former best in class, for comparison purposes.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

